# A True Newbie



## cstott (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi I'm Carl. 

I'm a 22 year old student at the University of Maryland. I grew up helping my father burn the hell out of steaks and burgers at our town house in Western Maryland. We never slow cooked anything, or parents weren't as interested in food as I am and they never had the time. We would eat at Famous Dave's from time to time and I would wonder why my dad could not make ribs like that (it was probably because he microwaved the meat before putting it on the grill). 

I started looking into smoking about a year ago. I used my father's webber kettle grill to try a little indirect heating/smoking. It didn't turn out well, in fact I never got the ribs cooked well enough to eat. So I have continued tinkering and trying new things. As of right now I'm still using a webber grill to do my smoking but I'm looking into buying a vertical smoker.  I sure I will be posting with a lot more questions then answers for a few years, but I'm excited about learning.

I'll see you guys around the forum.


----------



## moltenone (Oct 16, 2007)

hey Carl welcome ,you came to the right place ask and read you found the smoking encyclopedia.


mark


----------



## cstott (Oct 16, 2007)

perfect, thanks man.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Carl. glad to have you join us!


----------



## msmith (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard cstott glad you found us, check out Jeff's 5 day e-course its free and full of info to help get you started. Jump in with both feet and don't be afraid to ask questions someone here will have the answer.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!! This is the best place on the net to learn the art of smoking meat. You will be cranking out some great "Q" before you know it! I recommend the 3-2-1 method for ribs. http://www.wyntk.us/food/3-2-1-rib-method.shtml
Remember, we also like the q-view!


----------



## javajoe (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome.......
WOW, I just went to my first Famous Dave's last month in Yuma,AZ. while dove hunting. Outstanding Q!!! I recently joined this site with no knowledge what-so-ever, and now I can Q up a storm. Great folks here with vast amounts of knowledge. Use the 3-2-1 method and you can't go wrong


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, you couldn't be in a better place to learn the art of smoking meat. Ask lots of questions and start looking over the endless pages of information here and soon you will be making your dad jelious. Since your dad uses a microwave to make ribs I don't think it will take to long for you to show him up......LMAO

See ya in the forums, and have fun.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Oct 16, 2007)

I wish they had the net when I was your age and could find all this great info.This is a great forum with a lot of good people,have fun and dont be afraid to make mistakes ask questions they have the answers here
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## flyboys (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Carl, new to smoking myself and have learned more than I ever thought I could from this site.  Welcome.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome, Carl. I'm pretty new around here too. You will be amazed at the stuff some of these folks come up with... at least it's things I never would have thought of. You'll find more info here than you'll know what to do with. Glad to have you aboard!!


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Carl.  Feel free to ask as many questions as you like, and someone will be able to help you out.  Glad you found us.


----------



## richtee (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome, Carl!  microwave, eh? Heh- Mighta just been for entertainment value... they would kinda dance around in there  after about a min or two I'd imagine.

My bud's wife used to boil the tar outta the poor things. Best natural imitation of vulcanized rubber I have ever seen!  two slabs and re-tread the snow tires honey! I took her pot of leftover juice once and added a head of cabbage and some veggies and made a passable soup... "Hmm so that's why my ribs seem so bland..."  Oy Vey.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Carl, you have landed on the greatest smokin' site on the net! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You'll never touch a microwave again...


----------



## meowey (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Check out Jeff's 5-day ecourse on smoking basics while you are poking around.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 16, 2007)

i agree take the 5 day ecourse. Welcome to smf. Prepare to eat better then you ever have.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome to smf. glad to have ya w/ us.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The years of learning you speak of will turn into months if not weeks if you pay attention to the posts & ask lots of questions
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also recommend Jeff's 5-day ecourse. Lots of good info to start with there


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Carl. I am not far from western Maryland in the Eastern Panhandle of WV.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Carl -

You'll all all the help and guidence you need here! Enjoy!


----------



## allen (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Carl, welcome, It seems u have good taste in your smoker, I have one identicle to yours,I have made 1 mod. to it and that was to put a rotissiserie on it. I have been having trouble down loading pics. but once figuered out I'll send them to SMF, U will enjoy it


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Carl!


----------



## cstott (Oct 17, 2007)

sounds good Allen. I bought my smoker today and want to make a vent at the top and play around with it and see if i need one down by the coals. After i make adjustments and season my smoker i will put up pics too for us to compare.


----------



## roper76 (Oct 20, 2007)

welcome i love this place i think i might be addicted and admitting u r addicted is the first sign of recovery but who wants to recover from this maybe its the first sign of acceptance


----------



## stratocat (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Carl!!! This is THE place for learnin' 'bout smokin'. Best of luck!!


----------

